# BLW SILVERTON NORTHERN “CASEY JONES” RAILBUS



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering purchasing this by mail. But before committing I would like to know what any one who owns, had own or just watch this railbus in action make a few comments on what they have observed. And for just the watchers, would you buy one given the funds? 

Thanks in advance - Joe


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Joe, got a pic or url? I'd love to see it!


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

The seller has been asked to send photos. But the following links came from a recent Google search. Sure hope the ... tags work. Otherwise, cut & paste. 

The model up for auction recently sold for $325 which is less than the one I am looking at. 
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/5533555 


http://www.trainboard.com/railimages/showphoto.php/photo/68156 

http://www.aemrrc.org/silverton.nrr.TN.jpg 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Silverton-No-Casey-Jones-HOn3-Sn3-On3-Narrow-Gauge_W0QQitemZ320168677277QQihZ011QQcategoryZ131QQcmdZViewItem 

Text Only (will need to scroll down) 
http://www.narrowgauge.org/ncmap/excur2_eureka.html 

MR Index list 
http://www.narrowgauge.org/ncmap/excur2_eureka.html


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess the url tags still work.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

A friend of mine has one. "Digger" chime in please. I seem to recall some of the front end parts were pretty fragile and he had to fix a few things? I think he got his used. Nice looking model.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one and it's a very smooth runner. Of course I can't speak for the condition of the one for sale. It comes with a driver, interior seats, the doors all work, engine hood opens to reveal scale engine inside, working headlight, chain drive and painted. I had some photos but can't find them right now. 

I never converted mine to battery so it doesn't get run very often but it's nice to have if I get an opportunity to run on a track powered RR. It's a very nice model of a railbus that sat abandoned for many years by the Silverton depot.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

What scale is this?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Peter Osborne on 09/24/2008 7:37 PM
What scale is this?

It's 1:20.3 scale but such a tiny prototype it looks well even clear down to 1:24.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the track sweepers in the second picture. That would be worth modelling.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

The model comes with plastic brackets and two lil' brooms that you can affix yourself.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

The seller has sent a photo and I have agreed to purchase the model. Eventually plan to convert to battery power. 

Joe


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

I have one and am planning to install Air Wire and Phoenix sound. The unit has some fine detail and runs like a watch. One of Theo Berlyns better projects.

The installation of AirWire will be a snap as the receiver can go in the roof upside down, speaker, Phoenix and batteries on the floor. The motor is a high quality gear head micromotor that will take very little juice. I have AirWire in my number 6 Goose, with the same motor and using 2200 Mah Nimh AA cells and get 1.5 hours plus of operation with lights and sound. 


I think you will enjoy this excellent Fn3 (1:20.3) model. Never understood why it did not sell better as it really doesn't look Colorado except to those in the know. 

Roger Cutter

RGS East in 1:20.3


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Have been offline for a while and just noticed this thread. As Del noted, I did have one, which I picked up, along with some Accucraft "Geese", from a gentleman who was having problems with all of them. The "Casey" had some issues, and took several hours and a dose of salty vocabulary to fix. 

The front frame rails, which support the front truck and pilot, are attached to the floor under the body, and had broken loose during shipping. The solder joints were weak, the result of insufficient solder and insufficient heat during the assembly process. This necessitated further disassembly and removing some paint so that I could resolder the rails to the floor. I also ran an 0-80 screw through each of the rails and into the floor to make a mechanical connection which made those joints more robust. Dave Fletcher noted that he'd had a similar experience with a unit acquired by a friend. There were a couple of other minor problems with weak solder joints, but I cheated and fixed those with some epoxy. All, of course, followed by some judicious touch-up painting. 
The toughest part of the repair, however, was replacing the wiring. BLW used a very fine gauge of stranded wire, which though sufficient to provide power to the Micro-Motor, had been fried and broken as the result of a short circuit at some point in time. I totally reworked the electrical regime with heavier wire. This was problematic because I had to figure out which of the seaprated wires were supposed to go where, and open up larger passages for the new wiring to pass through. Along with the original wiring having been toasted, two of the pickup wipers had been burned and had become brittle. My attempts to contact BLW for replacements were unsuccessful. I never could find a valid email address or phone #. I ended up fabricating new ones from phosphor bronze found in the scrap box.

Cosmetically, the model was in excellent shape, and once I had fixed the noted problems, it ran like a Swiss watch. I didn't convert it to battery or R/C, but either of those options would have to have been done with components which would pretty well fill up the interior. It's cute as a bug, but I was was so tired of it by the time that I got done that I let it go.

I'm not suggesting that the model, as delivered by BLW, is a junker. The one I got had suffered from mishandling. If handled carefully, and not subjected to an electrical supply mishap, it should be just fine. 

Ed


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

The rail car has arrived and it is a fine looking model. It is brand new, original box, never been run, etc. The brooms and attachments appear to be way too fragile to put on the car. In fact when I open the box there was a pair of gloves. Makes me wonder if this model is for display on the mantel or for use on an outdoor layout. Won't know how it runs until I get some track laid. Probably in mid-Spring '09. Just bought 120' of AMS's NG 250 brass flex track. Spending today (no work due to election, first time this ever happen) mapping out the backyard. Plan on an elevated layout. A hybrid cross between Richard Smith's POC and Rodney"s Weer Creek. Roger please post your work on installing the electronic gear in your model. Something I may want to due or have somebody do after the holidays. Perhaps make use of some of the 2nd run of economic stimulus funds we may all receive shortly. Thanks to all who took the time to comment. 
Joe 
Working on the railroad in the urban wastelands of former pine barrens of the sand hills of South Carolina


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Joe 
I have one and it runs well no trouble but as people say it is delicate so handle gently. 

I fitted Phoenix sound so it could slide out the door if required. 

Hindsight( lovely thing ) would be better covering floor in a single layer 

Suggest you fix a bracket to take hood leaves as they are an xyz job to fiddle on as they are when you remove the body 

Dave


----------

